# Enjoying fall



## Nanegge (Jan 27, 2014)

Bailey (right) enjoying fall with her best friend, Maggie. Bailey born October 6,2013, and from Homegrown Havanese in Upton, is a joy and the love of my life.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

What a cute picture of two BFFs. Love Bailey's markings! She is so pretty


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How sweet - enjoying the fall together!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Two littles Halloween cuties!


----------

